# (se) coucher (ensemble) - verbe pronominal ou non ?



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

ils se couchent ensemble ou ils couchent ensemble ?

Lorsque l'on utilise le verbe pronominal, est-il nécessaire d'employer aussi le "ensemble" ?

Merci d'avance de votre réponse.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## MickaelV

Ils se couchent ensemble = implique l'idée de se coucher, s'allonger, ensemble, c'est-à-dire à proximité.
Ils couchent ensemble = implique davantage l'idée d'une relation intime, sexuelle.
Dans le cas du verbe pronominal, il n'est pas nécessaire d'employer "ensemble" (ils se couchent) si faire passer l'idée qu'ils se couchent les uns à côté des autres n'est pas indispensable.


----------



## itka

Ça dépend de ce que tu veux exprimer.

_Ils couchent ensemble_ = ils ont des relations sexuelles.
Sauf si, par exemple, on parle de deux petits enfants, alors on veut dire simplement qu'on les met dans le même lit pour dormir.

_Ils se couchent ensemble_... = moi, je comprendrais qu'ils vont se coucher en même temps (pour dormir), mais pas forcément dans le même lit.
La phrase n'est pas très usuelle.

_Ils se couchent _= ils vont au lit, ils se mettent au lit. On ne sait pas ce qu'ils vont y faire, ni s'ils sont dans le même lit ou pas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, je suis d'accord avec itka!


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,


Autant que je sache, "se coucher" veut dire "dormir", mais:

"On est en train de déménager, un grand buffet ne passe pas par la porte, tout le monde donne une idée.
Enfin le déménageur, énervé, dit:

- En tout cas, je n'ai pas l'intention de *coucher* ici. Ou bien, je le laisse dehors, ou bien je le démonte!


Admettant qu'il veut dire "je n'ai pas l'intention de dormir la nuit ici" (ou au moins je crois ainsi!), pourquoi il n'a pas dit: ...de* me coucher *ici.

Merci beaucoup  d'éclaircir *la différence d'emploi* entre"se coucher" et "coucher".


p.s. Je connais déjà "coucher" dans "coucher un enfant" qui n'est pas pronominal.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Eh bien, dans ce contexte, c'est effectivement le même sens que dans l'expression "coucher un enfant". Au sens figuré : "coucher" = _rester quelque part pour dormir_

Cela provient de l'ancien nom de "couche" (lit ou emplacement où l'on dort). A ne pas confondre avec l'autre couche : celle quel'on fait porter aux bébés !

Du même coup, le sens de "se coucher" de vient évident : cela signifiait jadis le fait de s'allonger sur sa couche.

En résumé :

"coucher" = (sens propre) dormir quelque part, ou mettre quelqu'un au lit
"coucher" = (langage populaire) avoir des relations sexuelles avec quelqu'un

"se coucher" = (sens propre) se mettre au lit
"se coucher" = (sens figuré, "argotique") abandonner (terme utilisé par exemple dans le vocabulaire de certains jeux de cartes ; notamment au poker)


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup snarkhunter d'une explication si parfaite et si claire!

Moi, qui croyais que "se coucher" veut dire "dormir", alors qu'il est plutôt le contraire de "se lever" mais en revanche c'est "coucher" qui veut dire "dormir"!

merci pour la clarification


----------



## Tharkun35

Chaton.marchande said:


> c'est "coucher" qui veut dire "dormir"!


Ce n'est pas interchangeable. Snarhunter a bien précisé "coucher" = dormir quelque part.
On pourra dire :
J'ai dormi à l'hôtel la nuit dernière. 
J'ai couché à l'hôtel la nuit dernière. 

Mais si on peut dire :
J'ai dormi 10 heures la nuit dernière. 
on ne pourra pas dire :
J'ai couché 10 heures la nuit dernière.


----------



## DalekSecond

Bonsoir!

J'ai un problem avec 'coucher' et 'se coucher' - est qu'il y a un difference? c'est un reflexive verb, non?
Merci.

Daleksecond


----------



## Tous à la mer

Bonsoir, "coucher" est un verbe à l'infinitif et "se coucher" c'est l'action que l'on fait sois même.


----------



## SergueiL

"coucher" a plusieurs sens, je ne les énumère pas tous, ce serait trop long. Voir ici.
C'est un verbe *transitif* quand il signifie "mettre quelqu'un au lit" ou "mettre quelqu'un ou quelque chose à l’horizontale".
• Je couche mes enfants à huit heures chaque soir.
• Le vent couche les hautes herbes.
Sous sa forme *pronominale* *réfléchie* (se coucher) il signifie donc que le sujet fait l'action sur lui-même : il se met au lit ou il s'allonge.
• Longtemps je me suis couché de bonne heure. _Proust_
• Elle s'est couchée dans l'herbe tendre.
Il existe aussi une forme *intransitive*, "coucher à l'hôtel" ou "coucher avec quelqu'un" qui n'admet pas dans ce sens la forme "se coucher".


----------



## Silvia93x

Salut !

J'ai une doute avec le verbe "coucher" au sens sexuel. Deux personnages parlent sur quand ils étions des ados et ils devaient se cacher pour coucher ensemble.
J'avais écrit _nous devions prendre deux bus le même jour jusqu’à la maison de vacances pour nous coucher en douce_, mais j'ai lu que _se coucher_ a un sens de dormir seulement et on doit dire _coucher_.
Dois-je juste supprimer _nous _? Une autre option est: _nous devions prendre deux bus le même jour jusqu’à la maison de vacances car il fallait coucher en douce._

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez?


----------



## Yendred

Silvia93x said:


> j'ai lu que _se coucher_ a un sens de dormir seulement et on doit dire _coucher_ [pour parler de relations sexuelles]



C'est exact vous avez bien lu.

_ pour nous coucher _= pour nous allonger dans notre lit et dormir
_ pour coucher _= pour avoir des relations sexuelles


----------



## Locape

Donc la première phrase sans 'nous', mais pas la 2e qui n'est pas idiomatique.


----------



## clamor

IMANAKBARI said:


> ils se couchent ensemble ou ils couchent ensemble ?
> Lorsque l'on utilise le verbe pronominal, est-il nécessaire d'employer aussi le "ensemble" ?


Dans ''ils couchent ensemble'' non plus, le ''ensemble'' n'est pas obligatoire dans la langue familière. 
_Ils ont couché_.


----------



## Locape

Personnellement, je garderais 'ensemble', surtout au présent (ils couchent ensemble).


----------



## Maître Capello

De nos jours, le verbe non pronominal dans le sens d'avoir des relations sexuelles s'emploie en effet généralement avec _ensemble_ lorsque le sujet est pluriel.

_Il couche avec sa sœur_.
_Ils couchent ensemble._


----------



## OLN

"avec sa voisine" aurait été moins équivoque.

Je me demande si on emploie encore beaucoup "Est-ce qu'ils couchent ?" ou le singulier "Est-ce qu'elle couche ?", une question qui semble dater de la génération de mes grands-parents.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ça ne se dit plus guère de nos jours en effet. Je ne l'ai entendue qu'au siècle passé.



OLN said:


> "avec sa voisine" aurait été moins équivoque.


Oui, mais moins cocasse.


----------



## clamor

OLN said:


> "avec sa voisine" aurait été moins équivoque.
> 
> Je me demande si on emploie encore beaucoup "Est-ce qu'ils couchent ?" ou le singulier "Est-ce qu'elle couche ?", une question qui semble dater de la génération de mes grands-parents.


Il me semble qu'elle a été repopularisée un temps par la série H ("t'as une tête de qu'a-couché'')


----------

